# Ingredients for protein bars



## Bfriedman1017 (Jan 24, 2016)

What would be some nice add one for protein bars? Was thinking almond butter or peanut butter. Maybe chia seeds? Oatmeal? What dried fruits?


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 24, 2016)

Anything you like brother. Maybe some protein powder. Remember you have to eat these,lol.


----------



## werewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Some nuts maybe? Cocoa powder? Dates?


----------

